# [Ukranian NR] Square-1. Oleksii Lukin. Single (14.59) and Average (17.13)



## Mr Kerby (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PJUPNiMCi_g]http://youtu.be/PJUPNiMCi_g[/video]

miss first solve


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2013)

Well done!


----------

